
Image Deblurring using Inertial Measurement Sensors - kilian
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/imudeblurring/
======
fendrak
This would find its best use in cell phone cameras. I don't remember the last
time I took a non-blurry picture with one...

